# Resources for getting private / personal chef job



## jackplume (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi ChefTalk,

Longtime lurker but now actually registered in order to post.  I am a (fairly) recent grad from culinary school and am looking to go into the personal / private chef world. I would love some resources or suggestions on the best way to find jobs in this category.  Is there a place where lots of private chefs congregate online? I have looked into the different professional associations for private chefs, but thought I would ask in here for any insight.

I am in the process of creating my own personal website so that will help establish a brand.

Thanks!

- Jack


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.personalchef.com/

8D ?


----------



## travel chef (Oct 2, 2012)

You want clientele from upscale communities who will pay the most for your services. The first time I started a personal chef biss. i tried all the right business ties to the community. Chamber of Commerce, Google+ (for what it was back than), Online Yellow Pages etc. I got a lot of credit card processors contacting me and junk e mails, phishing calls and bad business proposals. !st off the other personal chefs will contact you to price a party, as if their own to see if you will beat them out on the bid. Always Google the inquire name or e mail address. it will save you time and weed out the phishers. If you have a good personality than grass roots getting out in the community is the best way. Visit upscale local festivals to target the clientele you want. Art, music, affluent school fairs with rich soccer moms, Not that I am a Holy Man but visiting a few churches cost you an hour of your time and everyone talks to the new guy to find out who he or she is.Think who has the big money....Drop some brochures or better yet fresh made cookies to some law and doctor offices. Sounds funny but it worked for me to drop a few business cards every where, the bank tables, around upscale shops, the grocery store. People pick them up. Wear your chef jacket to the specialty grocery store or cookware store and see how many people you can talk to while your  "looking around". Some hate to hear it but SOCIAL MEDIA is a great thing. Tweet, FB, Google+ and constant contact to name a few. Target your more affluent zip codes.   .


----------

